# Comment lire les MKV sur AppleTV ?



## Nekro (8 Novembre 2013)

Sujet probablement maintes fois traité, mais mes recherches n'ont pas été très fructueuses.

Quel est le meilleur moyen de lire des MKV sur l'Apple TV (MKV situé sur un mac distant et connecté via de l'Ethernet) ?

Mon critère principal est la qualité de la lecture, pas de saccade, vidéo HD, et son 5.1, DTS ou mieux ...


----------



## AZTT (8 Novembre 2013)

Nekro a dit:


> Sujet probablement maintes fois traité, mais mes recherches n'ont pas été très fructueuses.
> 
> Quel est le meilleur moyen de lire des MKV sur l'Apple TV (MKV situé sur un mac distant et connecté via de l'Ethernet) ?
> 
> Mon critère principal est la qualité de la lecture, pas de saccade, vidéo HD, et son 5.1, DTS ou mieux ...



VLC STREAMMER à la fois sur ton MAC et sur ton IPhone.Ipad
et là tu lis en streamming tous formats sur ton Apple TV
en te baladant sur ton arborescence depuis ton canapé via ton IOS

tu peux même rapatrier les vidéos au bon format sur ton IPhone/Ipad d'un toucher d'index...

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/vlc-streamer/id410031728?mt=8


----------



## Stormbirds83 (10 Novembre 2013)

Il y'a Beamer qui rend ce service là, et qui marche via Airplay.
Acheté, et super satisfait, jamais de souci !
Beamer - The AirPlay Movie Player for Mac


----------



## Nekro (10 Novembre 2013)

Merci AZTT

C'est effectivement très plaisant d'utilisation !

Toutefois, je suis un peu gêné par la limitation de débit à un maximum de 2500 kbps. D'ailleurs par défaut il ne propose que du 720p. Je comprends qu'avec l'option "custom" on peut aller à 1080p si la source est à cette résolution mais sans changer le débit max...

Pour le son c'est pareil, 200 kbps c'est faible pour du bon DTS non ? 

Existe t'il un moyen d'aller au delà de ces débits ?


----------



## mikebrant (25 Novembre 2013)

Encoder les mkv avec iFlicks, import dans iTunes.
Activer le partage à domicile, accès depuis Apple TV, bonbon, bonne image.


----------



## virus-ak (11 Décembre 2013)

Personnellement j'utilise plusieurs apple tv et et la meilleur solution que j ai trouver sans Jb  les apple tv et d'une simplicité c est le logiciel beamer. La full hd le 5,1 la totale.  
Je le conseil je l'utilise sur macbook pro retina et sur un macbook pro.
Et sur une appele Tv 2 et une 3


----------



## wip (11 Décembre 2013)

Je suis aussi un adepte de Beamer.
J'aimerais savoir si les autres solutions apportent elles aussi le 5.1 et les sous-titres ?


----------



## Alino06 (13 Décembre 2013)

Plex sans hésitation.


----------



## Fadasse (1 Mars 2014)

Je viens d'acheter Beamer et y'a un truc que je ne pige pas : pourquoi un même film passe un coup en 5.1 et lorsque je le remet un peu plus tard il est en stéréo ?

Par contre j'adore le fait que je puisse couper l'écran du Mac tout en regardant le film sur un autre via l'Apple TV 3.


----------

